# φέρνω / ρίχνω / πιάνω (κάποιον) στο φιλότιμο



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Στον Κοραή (το λεξικό), σαν να πίστεψαν το μπλα-μπλα ότι «το φιλότιμο είναι μια λέξη που υπάρχει μόνο στα ελληνικά» και έχουν ξεχάσει να μας πουν πώς μπορούμε να φέρουμε κάποιον στο φιλότιμο. Δύο άλλα λεξικά δίνουν τις εκφράσεις:
*shame someone into doing something / out of doing something*, π.χ.
_She shamed him into giving more money for the fund raising._ (Ρίζου)
*put someone on his mettle* (κάνω κάποιον να βάλει τα δυνατά του, να δείξει τι αξίζει)
_The loss of the first round put him on his mettle to win the match._ (RHU)
Την έκφραση αυτή χρησιμοποιεί και ο Aubrey de Sélincourt όταν μεταφράζει την _Αλεξάνδρου Ανάβαση_ του Αρριανού.
καὶ γάρ τι καὶ ὑπέρογκον ὑπὸ τῶν βαρβάρων λεχθὲν ἐς φιλοτιμίαν ξὺν ὀργῇ ἐμβεβλήκει Ἀλέξανδρον. 
In point of fact the reason for his determination was something the natives had said, an offensive bit of bragging which made him angry and put him on his mettle.

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και μια δική μου προτίμηση, πιο κοντά στο _φιλότιμο_.
*appeal to someone's sense of honour (justice / dignity / duty)*
Μπορείτε να διαλέξετε το πρώτο, το *sense of honour*, που είναι και μια καλή απόδοση του _φιλότιμου_ γενικότερα, αλλά και κάποια από τις άλλες αξίες που κουβαλάμε και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν οι άλλοι για να μας βάλουν να κάνουμε ό,τι αυτοί θέλουν. :)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και μια δική μου προτίμηση, πιο κοντά στο _φιλότιμο_.
> *appeal to someone's sense of honour (justice / dignity / duty)*
> Μπορείτε να διαλέξετε το πρώτο, το *sense of honour*, που είναι και μια καλή απόδοση του _φιλότιμου_ γενικότερα, αλλά και κάποια από τις άλλες αξίες που κουβαλάμε και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν οι άλλοι για να μας βάλουν να κάνουμε ό,τι αυτοί θέλουν. :)



Μ'αρέσει το *sense of honour*, και προτείνω επίσης το *integrity*, δείτε και το παρακάτω άρθρο.

http://webs.csu.edu/~amakedon/articles/GreekCulture.html#On Ancient


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Να 'σαι καλά! Πολύ ωραίο και το αντιγράφω:

*On Ancient Integrity and Modern "Filotimo"*

Regarding the emphasis of the ancient Greeks on "integrity," I think over the centuries their idea of integrity crystallized into the modern "filotimo".

*Integrity*

In ancient times, there was great public pressure to behave uprightly. It would be unthinkable that someone without integrity (honesty, justice, truthfulness) is admired. Occasionally people might have forgiven some of a person's "weaknesses," as in the case of Alcibiades, because of his other outstanding characteristics. This emphasis on goodness is perfectly encapsulated in the ancient inscription "kalos k' agathos" on numerous Greek artifacts. Kalos k' agathos means, literally, "good and good," with one "goodness" referring to the social and personal "beauty" of the person being depicted on the artifact, usually an amphora, and the other to his moral and humanitarian excellence. One is inwardly looking to personal improvement, the other outwardly to the quality of his social relations. Incidentally, this kind of artistic depiction is another example of "responsible art," in the sense of artists underlining moral excellence.

*Filotimo*

This emphasis on integrity has arguably survived today in Greece as the proverbial filotimo. Almost every Greek will lay claim to possessing filotimo, since it is almost identified with being Greek. Although probably much less discussed, or philosophized about today, than was its corresponding "kalos k' agathos" in ancient times, nevertheless its connotations electrify people just as much. I submit that after centuries of hammering the idea of integrity on the people since ancient times, even during the 400 years of Turkish occupation, "filotimo" finally gained the status of a Jungian "collective unconscious" in modern Greece, where people no longer philosophize about it, or try to impose it on the masses, but simply assume its widespread existence.

The term "filotimo" is difficult to translate literally into English, as are most terms that are pregnant with a variety of meanings that no one English word can capture exactly. Some writers that I have read even claim that it is literally impossible to translate. For our purposes here it may be translated as an internalized inclination to do good, with a strong sense of social responsibility.

Etymologically, filotimo means "love of honor" (=philos+timi), although the honor referred to is not merely external, or for "show" purposes, but a psychologically internalized yardstick of goodness, as in the ancient "kalos k agathos." (see Tegopoulos-Fytrakis, Greek Lexicon, 5th edition, p. 821).

Filotimo places perhaps less emphasis on personal appearance than the ancient kalos k' agathos, probably as a result of the long Christian era that de-emphasized everything worldly or material, including personal beauty. Nevertheless, even in spite of the many centuries during which Christian ideology changed considerably the thinking of the Greeks, in matters regarding the exercise of integrity it seems that on the contrary, the Christian period may have actually reinforced a widespread ancient trend to act with integrity. This is so because of the emphasis that Christianity places on being intrinsically good, if not self-sacrificial, especially regarding aid to the poor. Incidentally, it may be said that Christianity continued the heroic tradition of ancient Greece to the extent that it encouraged self-sacrifice that often bordered on martyrdom. Overall, though, as we shall see when we examine Ulich's theory, below, this type of heroic behavior was usually limited to morally desirable deeds, especially those which followed Christian doctrine, than encompass the whole spectrum of human endeavours.

Few will deny that among modern Greeks, filotimo is not only widespread, but also highly desirable. By now it is considered almost a cliche that if you want Greek men to cooperate with you, then somehow you must appeal to their "filotimo," including their personal worth, or the degree to which what they are about to do is lofty. Modern Greek culture puts inordinate pressure on young people to acquire filotimo, often through their teacher's rhetorical exhortations to "act with filotimo." At others times, anyone may be asked by someone else such embarrassingly castigating questions as, "How could you act that way? Don't you have any filotimo left in you?" By making them confront the possibility of their "afilotimia" (=lack of filotimo, or integrity), they are at once chastised, or, worse, threatened with virtual exclusion from civilized company! It is considered very insulting in Greece to chastise someone as "afilotimo" (=lacking "filotimo"). Furthermore, and perhaps most painful, to be branded as "afilotimos" is sometimes even equated as being dispossessed of your true "Greekness."​


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και η τελευταία παράγραφος ή μάλλον οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες σηκώνουν πολύ νερό -διότι υπάρχει το "αφιλότιμος" σαν ήπια βρισιά ιδίως προς άταχτα παιδιά. Π.χ.
Μπιτ ξεμυαλισμένο είναι τ΄ αφιλότιμο, γκρίνιασε πάλι τ΄ απόγεμα ο κύριος Παντελής. Μέσα στον καφέ που μου έφερε βρήκα μια μύγα (το λέει για τη μικρή τους υπηρέτρια).


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ε, νομίζω ότι ένα νηματάκι για τον _αφιλότιμο_ θα εμφανιστεί μια απ' αυτές τις ημέρες.


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2010)

Με γιουτουμπάκι από το τραγούδι Αφιλότιμη του Διονυσίου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2011)

Λίγο παλιό το νήμα, αλλά έπεσα πάνω του τυχαία. Η άποψη ότι το ελληνικό "φιλότιμο" δεν μεταφράζεται, είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη που την αναπαράγει και το ίδιο το λεξικό του ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη (ΛΚΝ):

_«H ελληνική λέξη ’φιλότιμο“ δεν έχει ακριβή μετάφραση στις ξένες γλώσσες»._

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανείς μπορεί να το πει αυτό μόνο αν γνωρίζει όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου, αλλά το λεξικό εδώ επαναλαμβάνει μια άποψη που έχει μια έστω και περιορισμένη επιστημονική βάση. Η ακριβής έννοια της λέξης στα ελληνικά είναι προϊόν πολύ συγκεκριμένων κοινωνικοπολιτικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν τον καιρό που η λέξη πήρε το σημερινό της νόημα. Προφανώς υπάρχουν "στο περίπου" μεταφράσεις αλλά είτε είναι εξαιρετικά περιφραστικές λύσεις είτε απλά συγγενικές έννοιες. Για παράδειγμα, το "appeal to honour" είναι αρκετά συγγενές αλλά όχι ίδιο. Έχει μια σημασιολογική απόσταση αρκετή για να θεωρείται απόδοση του ιπποτισμού, της αξιοπρέπειας, της τιμής αλλά όχι του φιλότιμου.

Ίσως βέβαια και να πρόκειται για ψείρισμα και η εννοιολογική διάκριση να είναι ιδιαίτερα λεπτή, όμως κατά την γνώμη μου κάνει έντονη την εμφάνισή της όταν χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός (είναι καλό και φιλότιμο παιδί). Υπάρχει το assiduous αλλά είναι τρομερά σπάνια η χρήση του. Νομίζω ότι πλησιάζει πολύ περισσότερο την έννοια από ό,τι οι περιφράσεις. Αλλά η σπανιότητά του το καθιστά μη πρακτικό (αν είναι το 90% να χρειάζονται λεξικό, καλύτερα να μεταφράσεις "filotimos").

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω καμμιά απολύτως λέξη που να μεταφράζει ακριβώς την έννοια του φιλότιμου, η οποία χονδρικά σημαίνει να κάνεις πράγματα χωρίς να σ'το ζητήσει κανείς, δηλαδή από φιλότιμο και μόνο. Η ειρωνική συνεκδοχή του είναι φιλότιμος=μαλάκας της υπόθεσης, ίσως από επέκταση του "τον εκμεταλλεύονται γιατί είναι φιλότιμος". Καθόλου παραδόξως -και προφανώς για τους ίδιους, ακριβώς, λόγους- ούτε το "μαλάκας" μεταφράζεται επακριβώς.

Ωστόσο κάνει εντύπωση που ένα λεξικό μεταφέρει μια τέτοια πληροφορία, ειδικά όταν μπορεί να υπάρχει γλώσσα με την ίδια έννοια που οι συντάκτες του λεξικού αγνοούν. Πιθανό είναι να μπορεί κανείς να κάνει μια περιορισμένη διαπίστωση του τύπου "μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών", αφού συμβουλευτεί γνώστες/ομιλητές όλων των ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών ή όποιας άλλης ομάδας επιλεγεί στην διατύπωση. Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μια τέτοια πληροφορία θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεται από ένα λεξικό. Είναι ασαφές κατά πόσο το λεξικό όντως συμμερίζεται την άποψη, γιατί ενώ παρατίθεται στα παραδείγματα χρήσης, η λέξη "φιλότιμο" δεν αντικαθίσταται από το κλασσικό "~" ενώ η συμπερίληψή του στα παραδείγματα δεν εξυπηρετεί την επίδειξη κάποιας ξεχωριστής χρήσης. Περισσότερο δε, όταν παρατίθεται μια φράση τέτοιου τύπου, που προσωπικά θεωρώ κακή επιλογή, έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι που να δείχνει αν το λεξικό συμμερίζεται την αλήθεια της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Για το ΛΚΝ δεν έχω να πω πολλά: είναι παράδειγμα χρήσης που επισημαίνει έναν μύθο χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τον υιοθετεί. Η λέξη δεν αντικαθίσταται από κατσαρή παύλα επειδή η λέξη «φιλότιμο» δίνεται μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, οπότε το πρόγραμμα αντικατάστασης την αγνόησε.

Με τη λογική της διατύπωσης θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κι άλλες ελληνικές λέξεις που δεν έχουν ακριβή μετάφραση στις ξένες γλώσσες, πράγμα που μπορούμε να πούμε και για πολλές λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών. Κάπου έχω ένα ολόκληρο βιβλίο με λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών με εξειδικευμένες σημασίες που δεν υπάρχουν στην αγγλική. Ή, ας πούμε, αναρωτιέμαι πώς καταφέρνουμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να τα βγάζουμε πέρα με τα _δάχτυλα_ μόνο όταν οι Άγγλοι έχουν και _fingers_ και _toes_.

Αλλά ο μύθος για το φιλότιμο δεν είναι γλωσσικός μύθος. Δεν επισημαίνουμε την έλλειψη της λέξης, αλλά εν τέλει την έλλειψη της έννοιας, την έλλειψη του φιλότιμου. Θέλουμε να πούμε ότι μόνο οι Έλληνες έχουμε φιλότιμο. Και βέβαια με αυτό περνάμε στο χώρο της άλλης εθνικής μας λέξης...

Αλλά να αξιοποιήσω την ευκαιρία που ανέφερες το επίθετο και να μεταφέρω ό,τι βρίσκω στο λεξικό Κοραής για το επίθετο _φιλότιμος_ και το ρήμα _φιλοτιμώ_:

*φιλότιμος* 

παιδί, άνθρωπος, υπάλληλος, χαραχτήρας • που επιδεικνύει φιλότιμο = proud, with a keen sense of honour, generous | _Ήταν τίμιος και φιλότιμος άνθρωπος. = He was an honourable and proud man. | Αν ήσουν λίγο φιλότιμος, δεν θα τα έκανες αυτά! = If you were in any way honourable, you wouldn't do such things! | Είναι παιδί με πρόθυμο και φιλότιμο χαρακτήρα. = He is an obliging and generous child._
προσπάθεια = noble | _Παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες που κατέβαλαν, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απογοητευτικό. = In spite of their noble efforts, the result was disappointing_.
ευσυνείδητος = conscientious, scrupulous | _Είναι φιλότιμος στην εργασία και προσπαθεί πάντα να ικανοποιεί τον πελάτη. = He is scrupulous when it comes to his job; he always tries to satisfy the customer._

*φιλοτιμώ *

διεγείρω τη φιλοτιμία κάποιου = to do sth out of a sense of honour, to see it as a matter of honour | _Προσπάθησε να τον φιλοτιμήσεις, αν θέλεις να σε βοηθήσει. = If you want his help, try and get him to see it as a matter of honour._ [Εδώ το μεταβατικό έγινε αμετάβατο. Διορθώθηκε στο παράδειγμα.]
δείχνω φιλότιμο, προθυμοποιούμαι = to be willing to, to come forward to, to be so kind to | _Όσο εγώ ετοίμαζα το φαγητό, αυτός καθόταν. Ούτε το τραπέζι δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε να στρώσει. = As I was getting the meal ready, he just sat there. He wasn't even so kind as to lay the table!_
Επίσης (σε άλλα λεξικά): 

έκανε μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια, made an earnest effort
αν ήταν έστω και λίγο φιλότιμος, if he had a spark of pride in him
φιλοτιμήθηκε και έδωσε περισσότερα χρήματα για τον έρανο, he was shamed into giving more money for the fund-raising


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2014)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι με αυτό θα ανοίξουν πολλά θέματα προς συζήτηση: :inno:



Όπως πάντα, η εμπειρία σας θα είναι πολύ κατώτερη εάν παραλείψετε να διαβάσετε τα πλακώματα που γίνονται στα σχόλια. :devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Όπως πάντα, η εμπειρία σας θα είναι πολύ κατώτερη εάν παραλείψετε να διαβάσετε τα πλακώματα που γίνονται στα σχόλια. :devil:



Ε ναι. Πάμε γρήγορα γρήγορα στην επόμενη λέξη: *φιλονικία*. Philonikia. Love of victory, rivalry, contentiousness.


Σχετικό νήμα, μια και γίνεται αναφορά στο βίντεο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14354


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2014)

Τα πρώτα δυο λεπτά περιέχουν μπόλικες ανακρίβειες. Παρακάτω δίνονται διάφοροι ορισμοί και έννοιες στην λέξη φιλότιμο, που θα μπορούσε άνετα κανείς να δώσει και στην λέξη honour ή decency. Αν είναι να επινοούμε 100 πράγματα για το τι σημαίνει για μας μια λέξη, σίγουρα δεν θα βρούμε όμοια σε άλλη γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2014)

Mόνο τα πρώτα δύο λεπτά; 
Αν και δεν το είδα μέχρι το τέλος γιατι βαρέθηκα, από κάποιο σημείο και μετά αρχίζει να ξεφέυγει ο ορισμός του φιλότιμου. Λέει ένας π.χ. ότι περιλαμβάνει την αγάπη προς την οικογένεια και τη φιλοπατρία. Άμα είναι τα το τεντώσουμε τόσο πολύ σωθήκαμε. 
Βέβαια ο καθένας έχει τους μύθους του και τις "αμετάφραστες" λέξεις του. Όπως δείχνει αυτό το άρθρο στη Βίκι, που ξεκινάει λέγοντας ότι η λέξη χ δεν μεταφράζεται και μετά μας δίνει συνώνυμες σε καμιά εικοσαριά γλώσσες.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2014)

Συνεχίζει να γνωρίζει μεγάλες πιένες το φιλότιμο, μετά και την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στη ΔΕΘ με τίτλο «Η Νέα Ελλάδα στηρίζεται στην Αλήθεια και στο Φιλότιμο».


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Συνεχίζει να γνωρίζει μεγάλες πιένες το φιλότιμο, μετά και την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στη ΔΕΘ με τίτλο «Η Νέα Ελλάδα στηρίζεται στην Αλήθεια και στο Φιλότιμο».



A very tall order, I'd say :







Philalethix & Philotimix carrying Newgrix


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2014)

daeman said:


> Philalethix & Philotimix carrying Newgrix


Κλαίω! :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2017)

Άντε πάλι με το φιλότιμο...
Το BBC μας μιλά για την ελληνική λέξη που δεν μεταφράζεται
Και δωράκι:
https://www.facebook.com/philotimon/videos/2051612418398471/


----------



## pontios (Jun 10, 2017)

Άλλα δυο από το καλάθι των αχρήστων, ίσως; (probably already rejected?) -_ fair play_ and _better nature_.
_Appeal to someone's better nature/sense of fair play_ (along the lines of nickel's _sense of honour_)?

Definition of _better nature_. : the more virtuous, amiable, or kindly instincts of a person. (merriam-webster)

Maybe also - conscientiousness/conscientious endeavour?

Fighting the good fight - if we're looking for an idiom.


----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2021)

.... We propose, however, that [environmental, social, and governance] (ESG) metrics are merely the observable result of a more fundamental set of values: a notion we call _corporate_ _philotimy......_

Successful Companies Live Up to This Ancient Greek Ideal (Harvard Business Review)


----------



## cosmasad (Apr 27, 2021)

Nickel, the phrase "Appeal to his conscience" also comes to mind. Or "I am appealing to your conscience"


----------

